
Empty studio sets: BBC backgrounds for your video calls - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/empty_sets_collection/zfvy382
======
52-6F-62
Ohh. I was hoping for Mr Bean's apartment or the office from IT Crowd. No
dice.

There are some classics in there, though

~~~
splatzone
Here's the IT Crowd office:

[https://www.channel4.com/microsites/I/it-
crowd/wallpapers/48...](https://www.channel4.com/microsites/I/it-
crowd/wallpapers/4840x1080.jpg)

[https://www.channel4.com/microsites/I/it-
crowd/wallpapers/20...](https://www.channel4.com/microsites/I/it-
crowd/wallpapers/2048x1280.jpg)

~~~
52-6F-62
NICE! Thanks!

------
anticensor
I failed to find the BBC World News Studio backdrop, which might be very
useful.

------
hanoz
As opposed to the usual on-BBC background of an impressively scholarly
bookshelf, with a copy of your own book casually prominent.

------
hadrien01
No BBC News backgrounds :(

~~~
sandworm101
No IT Crowd, no Blackadder, No Father Ted, and none of the modern reboots
(Perrin, Porridge etc).

~~~
lkramer
IT crowd and Father Ted were Channel 4, so unlikely to be included in this
collection.

~~~
sandworm101
Right. Totally forgot. They are just filed under "Britcom" in my system.

------
asveikau
Two sets from Fawlty Towers but neither of them is the lobby.

~~~
marzell
Watched that show not so long ago, for the first time really. I guess I had
fawlty expectations, I thought it might have more good jokes and less racism.

~~~
asveikau
It's been a long time since I saw it last, but Fawlty's racism is meant to be
backwards even for 1970s standards, so you're meant to laugh at him for
idiotic prejudices that often backfire on him. I guess a similar American
example of that time period would be Archie Bunker. Fawlty is a little bit
less overtly boorish than him.

I guess there are a lot of cheap jokes at Miguel's expense and they don't
really fit with what I've seen of Spanish culture. But also Spain was under
Franco in that time so a pretty different place too.

~~~
marzell
Yes, I do get all that, and that it is meant to be in jest and actually making
fun of Fawlty. I also can't fully appreciate the context... for instance in
the UK I've heard it was common in the 50s and 60s for the N word and it's
variants to be used but weren't meant to be derogatory (still having a hard
time with that one).

However, in Fawlty Towers there was a lot of use of several racial epithets,
and Miguel's character seemed overtly racist in portraying a clumsy/clueless
Hispanic much in the same way as Blacks being portrayed as overly cheerful
willing servants in other shows from the past.

------
cachestash
How would you actually use these, save getting a green screen fitted?

~~~
simonklitj
Zoom and other such software allows you to swap the background out during
video calls. Don’t know the tech behind it, but I do believe someone posted
about it a couple of weeks ago on HN.

~~~
briffle
I have never found that setting. I wonder if its not included in their linux
version, or perhaps, like Teams, it requires a newer CPU than what I have, so
its not shown.

~~~
bj0
I dual boot windows/linux and the linux client does not have the virtual
background options.

I'm using an i7-9700k so it's not a lack of cpu power.

edit: Maybe there's a newer version that supports green screen? The options
simply don't exist in my version.

------
mark-r
My first thought when I saw the headline was the inside of the Tardis. I'm
happy that it's not only available, but featured prominently in the
announcement.

------
dangerboysteve
Where are the "on the Buses" sets? Come on BBC.

------
jdlyga
Wait till people start discovering video background for Zoom. I made some from
youtube videos of trees blowing in the wind, and it's really nice.

------
pkamb
Sadly no Apollo House from Peep Show.

~~~
stan_rogers
You want people to think you're in Croydon?

------
tootie
I can't believe they have nothing from The Office. I may grab an Absolutely
Fabulous though.

------
shermanmccoy
I was hoping for the pub from Shameless.

------
kevinwang
What's the license for these?

